# Appraisal FAQ



## ProjecT TimeZ

*Appraisals:*

Q. How many reps do I need to post an Appraisal thread?
*A. 35 reps, the same as a For Sale thread. *

Q. I just got 35 reps, why arenâ€™t I allowed to make an Appraisal thread?
*A. Same reason as posting a For Sale thread, the system needs to update, wait patiently and youâ€™ll be able to post a thread.*

Q. Can I sell an item, or items in an Appraisal thread?
*A. No, please create a For Sale thread for your items, copy and pasting from the Appraisal to a new For Sale thread and some editing may ease the work. *

Q. Do I need to know anything before I start my Appraisal thread?
*A. Yes, all threads must be titled â€œAppraisal(s)â€ from the drop-down menu, as well as have a descriptive title. Include as much detail in the body, and when you are satisfied with the appraisals, close the thread using the Advanced Editing Tools.*


----------

